# Auto Braking Issues



## johnskip (Jun 16, 2018)

Our 2018 Rogue applies the AEB falsely. Driving with nothing around and the car flashes a warning on dash and applies the brakes as if avoiding an obstacle. Anyone else have this happen?


----------

